# DiSgressioni semi sentimentali (...Scemo chi legge...)



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Ogni tanto riappaio su queste pagine.
Purtroppo da smartphone non è facile per me scrivere.
E' come se fossi semi analfabeta, però le mie malefatte continuano
Man direi che è una storia definitivamente chiusa. Mi annoia. Non so che farci. Quindi.
Ciao.
Ma...parliamo del fedele invece, tra poco non più. Forse.
E si. Forse.
Mica è scontato che finiamo a scambiare fluidi in un letto.
Abbiamo poca quotidianità, anche se nelle ultime settimane i nostri...come dire...scambi sono un concentrato di tecnologia molto presente nella giornata.
Partiamo dalle semplici telefonate, alle video chiamate, alle foto e naturalmente alla chat.
Purtroppo il suo e il mio lavoro non ci permettono di fare tutte queste cose in contemporanea ma, quando abbiamo un secondo...
Sto imparando a vederlo oltre la scorza.
Che non è proprio una scorza è...mmmhhh...più un atteggiamento distaccato diciamo.
Stasera abbiamo avuto una specie di scazzo.
me la sono presa, presa è una parola grossa ma tant'è non mi viene in mente altro, perchè mi ha detto che questo nostro incontro per, non lo emoziona.
Testuale.
Non. Lo. Emoziona.
A me sono usciti i denti da vampira e mi è partito subito l'embolo.
Cioè.
Ci sei o ci fai?
Come non ti emoziona?
Ora. Non perchè probabilmente ti porterai a letto la qui presente splendore microtettuto della natura D) che già questo...vabbè...ma Cristo santo e Jesus.
Stai tradendo per la prima volta.
Stai attraversando lo Stige e non sai come ti guarderai allo specchio il giorno dopo.
Io lo so come guarderò (radiosa e ossigenata), ma lui?
Giuro sulla mia guest e non sul pannocchione di Occhi (ce l'avrà ancora un pannocchione?:unhappy: Secondo me no. Vabbè. Comincerò a giurare sul pannocchione di Lothar.) che ci sono andata piano piano con il fedele.
Anche lui mi ha detto che sono rassicurante (Madonna...Sua nonna secondo me è la Cianciulli), quindi non è solo una mia impressione l'esserci andata lieve.
Comunque lui non è che mi mandasse mazzi di fiori via mail. Anzi.
Ho un paio di frontali cazzo ritto per darmi la prova che mi pensava, che sono tutto un programma. (Grazie Cattivik per avermi fatto scoprire quella app meravigliosa per imboscare tutto. Si tranquillo. Anche le tue foto sono li)
Che tenero.:inlove:
Il fedele, non Cattivik.

Forse ci sono andata talmente lieve che gli è parso io sia santa maria goretti e l'idea di un derby fedeli Vs traditori con Goretta non lo emoziona.
:unhappy:

E poi ha pure peggiorato la cosa perchè alle mie invettive dantesche in chat ad un certo punto ha risposto.

Non puoi capire.




EH?


IO. NON. POSSO. CAPIRE?

Cosa? Chi? Quando? Come ti permetti?
CHANEL PRESTO!





TUMP!

Tutto questo oggi mi ha dato un irritazione mai vista.
Come quando stai per addentare il più meraviglioso bacio perugina che tu abbia mai visto, dopo anni che non ne mangi uno e senti la salivazione aumentare, senti già il cioccolato sul palato e sulla lingua, e la nocciola dura all'interno che...

E' finto.

Ti hanno rifilato un bacio perugina finto.
Non muori certo ma un po' ti incazzi.
Ecco. E' successo questo. 
A me della questione non aventi diritto piace quasi più il prima che il durante.
Il sesso è solo la ciliegina sulla torta.
Ma prima c'è la torta appunto da sbafare.
Non so che farci. Sono così. prima mi si scopa la testa e poi il resto.
DareD., ho deciso di chiamarlo così perchè è ombroso come Devil, ha giocato con me in maniera magistrale.
E' stato kreti. E' stato sexy. E' stato invornito. E' stato tordo. E' stato gentile. E' stato alfa.
Insomma. 
Un gran bel gioco della seduzione. 
Quando ha ceduto non ci credevo. (Giuro che non l'ho ipnotizzato e credo pure che il q.i. non sia sub, che poi esce che l'ho intortato e lui non è capace di intendere e di volere)
Morale.
Mancano pochi giorni al nostro incontro. Peensavo che provasse quell'adrenalina tipica dei pre incontri. Quando senti la pelle sottile.
Quando senti che qualcosa cambia e fra poco...
Il brivido.
La curiosità che si fa strada e diventa un pensiero cacofonico sessoso.
Come sarà il suo odore. Il suo sapore. 
Come farà l'amore. Se rude. O leggero. O in entrambi i modi.
Se.
Un sacco di se e pensieri che sono la torta.
Che è meravigliosa perchè in qualche modo è condivisa con l'altro.
Sai che anche lui ( o lei) passa i giorni come te.
Nella "magia" del primo vero incontro.


E quel kreti viene a dire che...
Non è emozionato.

Allo stato dell'arte io sono molto ma molto indispettita. Non tanto da mandare all'aria tutto, certo che no, ma comunque indispettita.
E ne ho tutte le ragioni.

Un ultima cosa.
Lui legge il blog.
Gli ho detto dove trovarlo.

Storia (forse) nuova, vita nuova.
Un blog per ogni amante.
A DareD, Tebe.
A Man quello di nudo D)


Fanculo canna
:blank:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

Cara Tebe,se giuri ancora su''lui''ti fulmino:smile:..
Il tuo amico e'identico a me,adesso non ho capito se vi vedete gia'con l'idea di andare al motel,pero'io quando vado agli incontro,che puo'anche portare al motel,ti giuro che ho la stessa andrenalina,di quando vado in banca,o in posta.
Per me come per il tuo amico,e'un gioco..se combino bene,se non combino bene.

A proposito ho avuto grande soddisfazione sai..la tipa di cui ti ho parlato,si era defilata,la pensavo persa e amen.Invece no..riapparsa...:smile::smile::smile: e prima o poi ci vedremo...sara'impresona Tebe,perche'e'fuori portata anche per me.Ma questo e'il bello del''gioco''.....


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57;bt9830 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Tebe,se giuri ancora su''lui''ti fulmino:smile:..
> Il tuo amico e'identico a me,adesso non ho capito se vi vedete gia'con l'idea di andare al motel,pero'io quando vado agli incontro,che puo'anche portare al motel,ti giuro che ho la stessa andrenalina,di quando vado in banca,o in posta.
> Per me come per il tuo amico,e'un gioco..se combino bene,se non combino bene.
> 
> A proposito ho avuto grande soddisfazione sai..la tipa di cui ti ho parlato,si era defilata,la pensavo persa e amen.Invece no..riapparsa...:smile::smile::smile: e prima o poi ci vedremo...sara'impresona Tebe,perche'e'fuori portata anche per me.Ma questo e'il bello del''gioco''.....


Na nooooo lothar, non é come te.
Non é un traditore seriale.
Manco selettivo.
É proprio impostazione fedele. Com eri tu al tuo primo tradimento?
Hai detto che sei semprw stato fedele prima quondi...
Comunque lui ha letto e ha confermato che non é come te.
E poi non é che non ci siamo mai visti r siamo al buio con un paio di foto.
Comunque.
Arriva martedi sera.
Ora stiamo discutendo sui preservativi. 
:inlove:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

Ah mi legge???ahahahah...che cosa sei...che cosa sei..che cosa sei..

Tebe intendevo come carattere,forse anche lui e'duro e realista

Come  ero??booohhhhh

Hatu'e'gran rottura mia cara...se posso lo evito..o facendo altro..o...saltando..:smile:


----------



## erab (2 Aprile 2014)

DareDevil.... quindi ti presenterai vestita da Electra e farete a botte su
un altalena?
Beh, quantomeno è alternativo :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2014)

_"Un blog per ogni amante.
A DareD, Tebe.
A Man quello di nudo mrgreen_"

A me???
_
"Fanculo canna_"


ah... ecco...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2014)

erab;bt9835 ha detto:
			
		

> DareDevil.... quindi ti presenterai vestita da Electra e farete a botte su
> un altalena?
> Beh, quantomeno è alternativo :rotfl:


Sempre a lamentarvi!
E tirate fuori voi un nome, uffa!
Nau lo ha soprannominato Fedele ma mi ricorda Emilio fede o un cane.
 L anti sesso proprio...
Però mi hai dato un idea.
Quasi quasi mi vesto davvero da Electra...

Madonna... e se fa cilecca?
Pazienza.
Sono abituata. Con me la fanno tutti alla prima.
Strano. Sono cosi rassicurante....


----------



## mic (2 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9837 ha detto:
			
		

> Sempre a lamentarvi!
> E tirate fuori voi un nome, uffa!
> Nau lo ha soprannominato Fedele ma mi ricorda Emilio fede o un cane.
> L anti sesso proprio...
> ...


Rassicurante? Povero cristo. Secondo me non gli hai dato tregua un attimo...
Comunque tifo per te. Per la cilecca....mah speriamo di no. Sempre per te:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9837 ha detto:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Madonna... e se fa cilecca?
> Pazienza.
> ...


Se fa cilecca... almeno che CI LECCHI come si deve...


Non hai capito?

Ti faccio un disegnino...

(|)

Cattivik

P.S. Io non ho fatto cilecca la prima volta...


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik;bt9840 ha detto:
			
		

> Se fa cilecca... almeno che CI LECCHI come si deve...
> 
> 
> Non hai capito?
> ...


Non hai fatto cilecca la prima volta con chi?
Mai fatto cilecca, mai maimai?

Mmmmhhhhhh


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2014)

mic;bt9838 ha detto:
			
		

> Rassicurante? Povero cristo. Secondo me non gli hai dato tregua un attimo...
> Comunque tifo per te. Per la cilecca....mah speriamo di no. Sempre per te:mrgreen:


Ma come tifi per me.
Tu sei un fedele...dovresti tifare per lui che non ceda.

Ma che sta succedendo a tutti sti fedeli?
Forse un virus?
Siiiiiiii


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9841 ha detto:
			
		

> Non hai fatto cilecca la prima volta con chi?
> Mai fatto cilecca, mai maimai?
> 
> Mmmmhhhhhh


Avrò mille difetti... ma mai fatto cilecca.

Cattivik

P.S. Con te sciocchina.... non ricordi...


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik;bt9843 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrò mille difetti... ma mai fatto cilecca.
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Con te sciocchina.... non ricordi...


Ah. Eri tu?
Ma lo sai che non ti avevo riconosciuto?


----------



## Cattivik (4 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9844 ha detto:
			
		

> Ah. Eri tu?
> Ma lo sai che non ti avevo riconosciuto?


Per l'occasione mi ero depilato e al post del martello avevo il serratubi... 

Cattivik


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2014)

MMm, l'incontro non lo emoziona....come lo capisco!
Sta capitando anche a me, più o meno...ma a differenza sua dico sono un NO secco, nemmeno per una cena.

Tebe, mi hai abbandonata! Credevo di aver trovato una guru dell'ecobio...e invece ho trovato un calesse di tradimento!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Aprile 2014)

Questo me lo ero perso. Il topic... non il fedele.

Avendo già commentato l'altro blog direi che aspettiamo racconto dell'evento ancestrale con tanto di disegnini esplicativi. 



Ps. il pannocchione c'è e funziona ancora bene.  Purtroppo non posso farti provare per credere. Tiè!


----------

